# NEF photos not able to be imported to lightroom 6



## _feathery_ (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
I just bought Lightroom 6 and ran into this problem straight away. 
I can't import my NEF photos of a Nikon D3400. 
Do i need to convert them before using them in LR? 
Or did i buy the wrong version and should have gone with a CC subscription? :(
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Mar 22, 2018)

FWIW Feathery, I have a D5100 and have no problems Import 'adding' my pictures to LR. I leave them in the folder where they are.

Is the problem with downloading the pictures from the camera directly or in Importing them. I take it there are no error messages.


----------



## _feathery_ (Mar 22, 2018)

thanks for your reply 
i just found out that i need to update my version. trying to figure out how now haha. im such a kook


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2018)

_feathery_ said:


> thanks for your reply
> i just found out that i need to update my version. trying to figure out how now haha. im such a kook


Here you go _feathery_, the 6.14 patch on is on this page Download Photoshop Lightroom hiding under Download Adobe Photoshop Lightroom > Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6. 6.14 is the latest and last, so that's the one you need.


----------



## jameschowe (Mar 27, 2018)

Check out the Lightroom Camera raw pages - Cameras supported by Camera Raw





I hope this helps 
James


----------

